# Mapping Resources > Mapmaking Requests > [Paid] Commission for world map for my home-brew D&D campaign

## HothHanSolo

I'm looking for somebody to create a world map for my D&D campaign. I have drawn my own amateur map of one section of the campaign (attached to this message), so I'm looking for somebody to "zoom out" that map and depict a broader map of the world. The world is disc-shaped, with a mountain that magically spins at its centre, creating the world's seasons. I have some general thoughts and notes on what the rest of the map looks like, but there's room for creativity. I would provide all the necessary place names.

On my attached amateur map, it's 6 miles to the hex and I see it as maybe one pie slice of the world, like maybe 20% to 25%.

Style-wise, I'm looking for a kind of faux 3-D rendering. I liked the style of this map by J.Edward that I saw on Reddit: https://i.redd.it/ru8o46257jo51.png I'm not looking for the graphical flourishes in the border--they're cool but this can be a more practical working map. I'm open to conversation about colour vs. black and white.

In terms of size, it'd be nice if it was sufficiently high-res that I could print it on an 11 x 17" piece of paper and have it look good. I have no opinion with regards to raster vs. vector--I leave it up to the artist. 

I'm in Canada, where copyright on works for hire like this belong to the buyer unless otherwise negotiated. That's my preference, but if it's a deal breaker we can discuss.

I've got US $300 allocated in my budget for this. I'll keep an eye on this thread for people who are interested--hopefully this is of interest to somebody here.

----------


## Tiana

Hi, HothHanSolo,

As a fellow Canadian, working with me will give you 1) the option to use Interac E-Transfer instead of Paypal. 2) the "Canadian dollar" discount for the convenience of using aforementioned payment technique, avoiding the Paypal fees. I desire the right to use the image to demonstrate my work in any way I see fit in the future. Given it's for your campaign, I see no reason why this would be a problem, but I charge a lot more for work where I can never show it as an example for the record. Otherwise you will be the sole client who gets the high res unwatermarked file to use for print and play.

Here are some examples from me. More can be found on my fantasy map portfolio



Of course, I'm no J. Edwards, and J is around the forum actively so you might want to reach out to them first (J. Edwards profile page). Of course many of us would be down to have a go at a similar map, I expect, but you can't beat the original artist of the map you liked for matching the style, lol.

----------


## Wired

Hello HothHanSolo,

while no maple syrup flows through my veins (so it'd be Paypal + fees) I'd nonetheless be interested in creating your campaign's world map.  :Wink:   Like Tiana I desire the right to use the image to demonstrate my work in any way I see fit in the future. I've been a freelance cartographer for more than five years now (you can check my references here & and my full portfolio here). There are also buttons to easily get in contact with me, if you like to, either directly or via my contact form.

----------


## XploringMap

Hello HothHanSolo

I am interested in your project, you can see my portfolio here
https://xploringmap.wixsite.com/home
https://www.artstation.com/kalikantzaros

you can contact me here: xploringmap@gmal.com

----------


## Sapiento

Hi HothHanSolo,

I'm interested. You can find my work if you follow the links in the signature below.

----------


## vb.maps

Hello, HothHanSolo!

I would love to participate in this project! You can see my portfolio here - https://www.artstation.com/vb_maps and here - https://www.instagram.com/vb.maps/

If you are interested feel free to contact me at vdm.bulgakov@gmail.com and we can discuss everything.
Thank you in advance

----------


## greendino

Greetings fellow person from Canada! I think this would be a lovely project to work on. I specialize in hand drawn maps that are then digitally finished using editors. My style tends to look like it was drawn in universe, which gives a lovely feel to the map. You can see my portfolio  here. My prices are reasonable, and I will definitely be able to complete a high detail version of your map well within you budget!

I look forward to hearing from you. You can email me at greendinomaps@gmail.com

Cheers!

----------


## Kate2192

Hi, I'd also be interested in working on this project with you. You can check out my portfolio at https://kate_moody.artstation.com/ and if you think my skills could be useful to you please feel free to email me at kateam@optonline.net. 

Kate

----------

